# ghostly me...



## idolomantis (Dec 25, 2007)

ghostly me...












boo....

al photos by the freakshow progam...


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 25, 2007)

idolomantis said:


> ghostly me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your in Holland right?u have had to much cannabis..lol - 2nd pic is pretty cool tho..how did u do the 2nd one?


----------



## idolomantis (Dec 25, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> your in Holland right?u have had to much cannabis..lol - 2nd pic is pretty cool tho..how did u do the 2nd one?


there,s a cam in my macand in the freakshow progam is a ghostly head onei,ll upload more soon :lol:


----------

